# Z97 anniversary (ASROCK) refuses to enter BIOS! Help!



## mistersprinkles

I was running my Z97 anniversary with 4GB of RAM, G3258 and no GPU. I just upgraded to a 4790K, 8GB of RAM, and a GTX 980. Everythings working but it refuses to enter the UEFI bios... what the hell is going on?

I am on the latest BIOS. Help appreciated.


----------



## beers

What are you attempting?

http://acer--uk.custhelp.com/app/an...g-the-uefi-(bios)-setup-on-a-windows-8-system


----------



## mistersprinkles

I tried removing the bios battery and resetting the jumper. That didnt work so I removed the GPU and plugged back into the onboard video and got into bios. Configured it how I liked it, then put the GPU back in, and now with the GPU installed and the video output from the GPU it AGAIN refuses to enter bios. 

To be clear, im not sure if it actually is entering bios. I get a black screen. Windows does not boot, so something is happening, but if I AM in the bios I dont know it because I have a blank screen.


----------



## Laquer Head

Some mobo you need to manually change, in BIOS, to tell it that you are using integrated or dedicated gpu. My MSI Gaming 3 z97 was like that, you had to manually change it. Take out the 980, plug into mobo hdmi, and then see if you can get into BIOS and possibly there is setting for you to make change to dedicated.save..turn off, reinstall 980, and see if that works


----------



## mistersprinkles

Its already set to PCIE as the primary graphics adapter in bios...


----------



## Darren

You're plugging the video cable into the dedicated GPU right?


----------



## mistersprinkles

Yes of course. 

***I just noticed something- it's not just the bios the GPU won't show. I can't see anything outside of windows, period. I see the boot screen for the motherboard, then I get no windows splash screen, then I'm in windows.

Tried running AVAST antivirus boot time scan. The scan ran, but the entire time it was running I had a blank screen. No video outside of windows... what the hell? If I plug into the integrated video while the GPU is installed I get no picture. The GPU must be out of the slot and I must be plugged into integrated to get a signal for bios/outside windows activities.


----------



## johnb35

mistersprinkles said:


> If I plug into the integrated video while the GPU is installed I get no picture.


You won't.  Dedicated video card takes over when installed and there is onboard video as well.  Unless your motherboard supports running both, most don't.  Doesn't look like yours does. 

Can you try a different video card just to test?


----------



## mistersprinkles

I dont have another GPU... this is quite a pickle... I cant be removing the GPU every time I want to enter UEFI or run MEMTEST or a boot scan... I need solutions.


----------



## beers

Do you get the same behavior when selecting 'boot into UEFI Firmware' from within Windows?


----------



## johnb35

mistersprinkles said:


> I need solutions.


Trying to offer solutions, we have to diagnose though.  If the same thing happens with a different video card then we can narrow it down to something with the motherboard.


----------



## mistersprinkles

beers said:


> Do you get the same behavior when selecting 'boot into UEFI Firmware' from within Windows?



I dont understand the question?


----------



## Intel_man

mistersprinkles said:


> I dont understand the question?


See beers' initial reply (Post #2). He gave you a link which guided you through the process of booting into UEFI Firmware from Windows.


----------



## beers

mistersprinkles said:


> I dont understand the question?


The -only- way I can get into my UEFI settings when using a UEFI setup with Windows is to do the previous link and do an 'advanced restart' here:


----------



## mistersprinkles

I will try that but its not practical for overclocking purposes down the road.


----------



## beers

mistersprinkles said:


> I will try that but its not practical for overclocking purposes down the road.


Agreed, although if you haven't used the XTU utility it's pretty effin amazing.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-


----------



## Intel_man

Damn kids and their fancy overclocking utility software... back in marhhh dayyy we had to increase the blk speed bit by bit and up the voltage to make it boot.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Damn kids and their fancy overclocking utility software... back in marhhh dayyy we had to increase the blk speed bit by bit and up the voltage to make it boot.



Yeah, I agree... damn kids.... 

Screw this I'm going for a nap///


----------



## Laquer Head

...and another thing..

I remember when you just installed your crude rams sticks, and let er fly... now you hard pressed to find ram without layer of thermal shit, protective shit..whatever happened to just letting the sticks burn themselves out...that was the natural way!!

..im done


----------



## mistersprinkles

UPDATE- I borrowed a DVI to HDMI cable to use the DVI out on the card. I had a video signal but again was unable to see the bios despite the system clearly entering the bios. I guess my only options now are

A) Buy a proper monitor and use DP or DVI to display
or
B) Update the bios chips on the GPU

What are everyone's thoughts on how to proceed?


----------



## Okedokey

The bios on the GPU shouldn't really determine if it outputs. 

I would still be looking at the mobo.  When you cleared the CMOS did you keep the power cable plugged in and the PSU switch to off?  If not try that and also hold down the case on button for about 30 seconds.

Just to be sure, you're definitely sure you have the GPU seated firmly, the power connected and the monitor cable connected to the GPU not the onboard.


----------



## mistersprinkles

yes. I am sure. I will try clearing cmos again. Should I use the clear CMOS jumper or should I remove the battery? The reason I am considering a BIOS flash is that on another forum somebody linked a post from an ASROCK rep who said that using DVI and or flashing bios may resolve the issue. I know for sure that if I get a new monitor that will solve the issue.

GPU is definitely seated properly. I have built many computers . Never had this issue before its really stumping me.


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah, remove the GPU and reset the CMOS by removing the battery with the computer plugged in at the wall, power outlet off, psu off.  Hold down the case power button for 30 seconds.  Reinstall and power on, enter bios and set default settings and save and restart.  Shut down, reinstall 980, restart and set bios.  Save and restart.


----------

